# Stuck between two breeders



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

So after months of research it has came down to two working gsd breeders, Von der haus Gil out of Ohio & alpine k9, I'm hoping to get some input from anyone that has purchased or known anyone that has purchased a dog from either breeder thank you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Have you visited the one that is close to you??? If not, maybe go visit and then make a decision???


----------



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Have you visited the one that is close to you??? If not, maybe go visit and then make a decision???


That's my next step as soon as my schedule opens up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd talk to the breeders and if you still can't decide just work out the times when you are thinking about getting a puppy with their upcoming litters. There's never a guarantee about a breeding so it may just depend on who's got a litter with your perfect puppy when you are ready to get your pup!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Brandon I also pm'd you


----------

